# Having Terrible Paper Issues With My Markers :c



## SilverEyes (Mar 13, 2010)

Once upon a time, Office Depot sold the most amazing cardstock/cover stock on Earth, Xerox #67 Bristol Vellum. It didn't bleed my Copics hardly at all, and colors came out pretty smooth and all was good. Now, not even their site has it in stock and I cannot find it anywhere else. I have tried the cardstock that replaced it in their store, 67lb. Wausau Exact Index Bristol Vellum, and it bleeds and kills the colors.

So, I went around and bought 3 other types of paper/cardstock, including marker paper (which suggests using Copics on the cover). Well, it (Artist Marker Pad by BeePaper) munches colors and makes them splotchy.. well, more like speckled, it completely effs them up. It's a joy to ink on, though, so if you sell inks I recommend it (I have only tried black Microns on it).

Other papers I have tried are PaperRocks cardstock and Wausau 110lb cardstock. PaperRocks' is the least crappy so far, but it does make my markers come out lighter  and colored pencil doesn't like it.

What papers do you guys use for markers? I am having an awful time finding anything as good as the Xerox cardstock.

TL;DR? Wausau, PaperRocks and BeePaper all make paper that eat my Copics, what do you use?


----------



## Ta-ek (Mar 13, 2010)

I like Strathmore and Canson vellum bristol papers for using markers. 
I'm not very blessed with marker techniques, but this works fine for my Prismas and single grey Copic. Bleeds very little, too IMO. 

(Does anyone know _what_ happened to Xerox's #67? I can't find it anywhere either and it was sooo good for inking)


----------



## krisCrash (Mar 14, 2010)

How does a high-quality copy paper for Inkjet work for you?

Seems nearly as good as Canson marker paper, and slightly more opaque.


----------



## AriaKitty (Mar 15, 2010)

I use smooth (strathmore) bristol board for my markers, no bleeding issues and it allows for blending. :3 Not too pricey, I know dickblick was having a sale and the 9x12 pads were like $3.99. Might still be going on!


----------



## SilverEyes (Mar 16, 2010)

AriaKitty said:


> Not too pricey, I know dickblick was having a sale and the 9x12 pads were like $3.99. Might still be going on!



Ooh, thanks for the tip, they are $3.78 on their website still, I will have to get on that <3 Strathmore makes awesome paper.

Small update: Georgia Pacific 110lb. cardstock isn't too bad for markers. No bleed or speckling and it does well with my colored pencils, but it does make my marker _very slightly_ lighter than the Xerox did. The "white" is actually white, too, unlike Wausau white. Found it at Fred Meyer (department store) for about $9 for 150 sheets. It'll work for now!

..now to figure out what to do with the close to 1,000 sheets of cardstock that wont play nice with my markers. Hm.


----------

